
Is AI art taking off finally? - ston3r
https://factordaily.com/artificial-intelligence-in-art-india/
======
friendscallmejw
I have a hard time with the art being attributed to an 'artificial
intelligence' Instead, I would attribute it to the developer/creator of the
algorithm that was able to produce those pieces of art. It's hard to argue
that it's not another evolution of the paintbrush.

~~~
jayadevan
Agree. There seems to be a consensus in the art world about that. Do you think
though that at some point the creators of the algorithm and people whose
images are used as training sets etc should get some value out of it?

~~~
friendscallmejw
I think that there is a precedent for it, mainly in pop art and even more in
film. You can't use other people's work to enhance your own work without
giving credit.

I think that the gray area is if it's considered inspiration? We can't
quantify how much we 'steal' from others in our own work.

